# Huge chin pimple



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

My new 11 inch caribe has a huge pimple (about the size of a pea, maybe bigger) on his chin from rubbing on the glass. I know it is nothing to worry about but will it go away? My friend says I would need to remove it manually but I would rather not do that. Will it go away on its own? Is there anything I can do to speed the process? I want one of my ps to bite it off so bad!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

One of my Cariba has a pretty big one 2. It hasn't gone away, been there for about 3 months.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Any chance of submitting a picture for us to view, to get a more percise idea...


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeah my red has the same thing but it went away, so no worries


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes it wil go away, but it takes forever.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I dont have a digi cam, but heres an idea. There is a marble on my fish's chin!


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

The one on my P took months to finally go away!!


----------

